# Golden Retriever Puppies for sale



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Our dog (golden retriever) will be having pure bred AKC Registered puppies in the next week.

We are selling the puppies for $850 each.

Check out our ad on KSL.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=37846771&cat=105&cx_navSource=fbShareMyAd


----------

